# First hawk experience; hawk killing off flock



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

While I was feeding my backyard flock of frequent visitors last friday, I witnessed the first hawk attack in my life. I had heard that hawks posed a threat to pigeons and they could be found in city landscapes but never actually saw one in reality until now.

While I sat on the patio, feeding crackers to the feral pigeons that I've fed since the start of this year, I noticed the pigeons suddenly scattered, fearful. Then a large brown-coloured bird soared by me. I watched the pigeons attempting to fly away as the fierce hawk chased one bird to near the roof of a neighbouring building and apparently attacked it. I didn't get to see what happened on the roof after that.

I continue to feed feral pigeons, the same loyal flock that comes to me for food over and over again, waiting after school on my patio and outdoor chairs. But during the fall, I've noticed the flock numbers less and less and certain individuals I've come to know are of no more. The little pigeon who I passionately named Tiny is no longer seen and the same is for a beautiful tame feral friend that I named Blue.I suppose there must be some connection to the hawk that I witnessed, for my neighbouring friend has also seen hawks in my area.
I feel so helpless, for hawk attacks are so sudden and spontaneous and since these are simply feral visitors and not really my "pets", I can't really save them when it strikes. 
I hope the flock that I've come to love will continue to prosper despite all this. I will keep Tiny, Blue and the others in my heart forever.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi 

I don't know where you live? but I live next to LAX airport in El Segundo. I work at a daycare. There is a flock of 40 + pigeons we feed daily there. I have witnessed two attacks on the pigeons and stopped them from happening. My co-worker wasn't so lucky last year the only brown pigeon we had was struck in the large field next to the daycare and wasn't plucked alive while my co-worker threw things at it to stop it just picked up the pigeon and took it to a tree across the street. The two I saw, well the first one the hawk came down and actually had its claws on one of them and I ran out with my hands in the air and screaming and it let go, the second one was this past Thursday and I noticed the flock fly away in panic just after I put the seed down. Then I noticed a young pigeon hiding under one of the banana leafs, I went back inside and came out five minutes later and the pigeon was on the patio under a desk and the hawk was above the desk on the railing. I scared the hawk away and grabbed the pigeon, he was bleeding pretty badly, took him in and cleaned it up and kept him until today and released him back with his flock. The problem is feeding them out in the open if you could find a covered area from the sky the hawk cant get them. Like a lowered umbrella or tarp. I feel so bad for them everyday living in fear.... good luck, hawks come out of no where.. Andi


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Well, the bad news is that at this time of year, the hawks are migrating, and there is a larger number of them at present in your area.

The good news is --- the hawks are migrating, and soon will be heading further south, and away from your area.









AND -- wild pigeons DO get "hawk smart", and learn to duck and run when a hawk comes nearby. They just have a few more to worry about at this time of year, so yes, some do fall prey. Even loft birds, raised in an area that has many hawks, learn to watch the skies for them -- and pass this on to their young. It's really fascinating to watch a bunch of young pigeons, out for the first few times, stop and scan the skies for danger, when they see a 'shadow' overhead (even if it's just a robin. LOL)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am keeping my eyes wide open now, because I live in Florida, and they're headed here!

My young birds were attacked earlier this year when they were just learning to fly, but no one got hurt!

The big red or brown hawks are not that agile, and are easily thrown off course. It is the smaller Cooper hawks, and the smaller ones ("Kestler Hawks") that look like "dive bombers" upon attack, that are really bad news for pigeons!

Needless to say, my birds will be staying indoors for the time being.........Treesa


----------



## marilyn_utah (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok This might be rehashing a bit here but....I don't see any way of getting rid of these pesty pigeon hawks....I don't have pigeons but my neighbor does and he is be pestered by these annoying hawks....He has lost about 50 if I heard right....so far this year.....What is the best and easy way to get rid of these hawks? Any Ideas? Oh by the way just so you know I do live in Utah lol

[This message has been edited by marilyn_utah (edited October 14, 2003).]


----------



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

Marilyn , since all birds ,except game birds , feral pigeons , starlings and English sparrows are protected there is nothing you can do about hawks. Survival of the fittest takes over. I have a large flock and I've lost very few birds. The worse hawks are the small sharp shined hawks. Some people mistake them for kestrals . Kestrals only take mice and small birds never pigeons. Sharp shins are about the same size as kestrals but much more aggressive.


------------------
teply


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I live in Miami, yesterday I saw the first hawks after months. Actually it was Tiny who saw them first, he likes to sit in front of the window and all of a sudden he started making noises. I looked out and there they were, flying above the ocean.
Last year 4 ferral babies were eaten on my balcony. I came home and found blood and feathers. I was sick for days. That's when I bought cages so I can at least protect the babies. It worked till now. At least Frankie and Jerry, my ferral couple seem happy in their cage and they learned fast to go in out of the cage through a tiny opening.

------------------


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Again,

Hey,Reti...Pigeons have great eyesight don't they? My birds always let me know when there are hawks in the area. They run for the coop, even though the aviary is safe also!

I usually don't fly them all the time when I know it's hawk migration season,or if they happen to be around. Also if you let your birds out very early in the morning the hawks are not up yet! They are still in bed, LOL. Seriously...let them out early, but use common sense, if you know they are migrating in your area or see them in the sky don't let them out.

I have a friend here, who lives next to this vacant lot where the hawks have moved in! Well, there is no good time of year for him to fly his birds. He loses birds on a regular basis! Treesa


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

Try feeding at different times each day to throw the hawk off and also, skip a day or two ata time. As hard as that is, it's better for the pigeons. 

I always knew the hawks were around when I'd just walk out the door and they'd all fly up and around very quickly. Normally, I could go right up to the feeders. But they are super skittish whent he hawks are around which is good...they are on high alert. I personally never saw one of my ferals taken because they were so hawk smart.

But feeding at different times, not first thing in the morning and skipping feedings is good to do. My pigeons ate so fast too and then would go into hiding. You may want to be out there while they eat to shew off any hawks- using a water hose w/a spray gun works good.







Good luck. I know they have to eat too, but I just didn't want to have to witness it.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

when you say they (hawks) are migrating south . from where to where? south because it seems the three hawks I have been seeing on a daily basis that attack all the time are here and not going anywhere. I wish they would go south all the way south to the mexican border...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

They will usually migrate from all the way up to Canada, to all the way down to Mexico or even South America. But if your weather is mild or the winters are mild, they can stay put until they go back in March or so. 

For the first three years of having my pigeons, I would only have to have my pigeons up in October and march. Then the last two years, a hawk made a temporary home from October until March, so their flying time was limited then. I hated that.


----------

